# Kenyan sand boa feeding



## Kacie_alissa (Oct 19, 2021)

I have a Kenyan Sand Boa pair, probably about a year old, maybe a little less. I live in a snowy state and we’re currently in a snowstorm and I rushed through the pet store and accidentally bought fuzzies instead of pinkies. It’s feeding day and I’m worried the prey is too big for my snakes. I fed one snake and she ate the whole mouse and is currently digesting but Im worried to feed the other snake as he’s a big smaller. I can’t go back and get pinkies due to a driving ban, snow is bad. Should I feed fuzzy or wait a few days?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

At a year old they should be on more than pinkies!! They won't grow if you don't increase the amount of food.
Offer the smallest fuzzy you have. You'll be surprised at just how large a meal they can take.


----------

